# Cannibal Corpse gig photos and review



## Wretched (Oct 22, 2012)

A week after the Amity Affliction gig (see here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...affliction-gig-photos-review.html#post3238643) I got to shoot and review Cannibal Corpse at the Metro Theatre in Sydney, supported by a few Aussie metal bands including Psycroptic.

As always, the Metro lighting was abysmal which made life hard in terms of shooting and I had to push some of the photos really hard to get anything useable. But I'd been keen to see them again since seeing them about six years ago at the Gaelic Club, also in Sydney. They always impress live.

See more and read the review here: Live: Cannibal Corpse, Psycroptic, Disentomb, Entrails Eradicated @ Metro Theatre &#8211; October 6, 2012 | Hosking Industries

*Cannibal Corpse*
















*Psycroptic*















*Disentomb*





*Entrails Eradicated*














http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...affliction-gig-photos-review.html#post3238643


----------



## Sofos (Oct 22, 2012)

Corpse really was a fun band to shoot when i got the chance. also, i have that same Watain shirt. WIN.


----------



## Wretched (Oct 23, 2012)

I liked the fan fret Ormsby guitar the guy in Psycroptic was playing, complete with the band's logo inlayed into the carved top!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

sweet sweet shots man!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 26, 2012)

it looks like the entrails eradicated guitarist has the psycroptic logo tattooed on his arm
sick shots btw


----------



## Lirtle (Oct 26, 2012)

And the necrophagist thing.


----------



## tm20 (Oct 28, 2012)

this was such a great show. Entrails Eradicated were the best supporting band IMO. first time seeing Cannibal Corpse and I must say it's the most brutal show I've been to so far  their instruments sound amazing live, when they played Scourge Of Iron I couldn't believe how heavy it sounded. even got to shake Alex Webster's hand which was awesome.


----------

